# Bafang 750W BBS02 Mid Drive Kit $799



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am thinking of buying this kit to install on my trusty Trek 930. Now that I see Matt 4x4 is on the site, I would like to get his opinion of my idea. $799 for a motor and battery sounds like a deal. Bike is size large steel frame and fork from early 1990s.









Complete Bafang 750W BBS02 Mid Drive E-Bike Motor Kit & Battery


Upgrade your existing bike with our Bafang 750W mid drive battery kit. This kit comes with everything you need for installation to get you up and running!




www.bafangusadirect.com


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Not matt here, but I personally would be wary of converting this bike with those brakes and the steep HA it has.
Ebikes go so much faster and weigh a lot more than than geometry and brakes can safely handle IMHO! Just say'n!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Okay Jack, that kit will work for your bike. I would also add the gear shift sensor and a Luna or Liekie chain ring to correct for a poor chainline. Without the chainring you may or may not have good shifting and you will likely lose the chain easily. That battery is not large but has decent battery cells in it. 
As for going fast you will quickly find out that your range is very small. That battery will quickly sag under a 750 watt load as the battery draw is greater than 750 watts. Probably under 15 miles at 20 mph and under 5 miles at full power. Keep the battery draw under 300 watts and your range should be 25-30 miles. This all assumes rail trails or roads. The whole works should add about 15 lb to the bike. 
Keep one other thing in mind. Unless you get creative with some good quality silicone or polyurethane sealant the bafang units are not as water proof as a high quality commercial bike. They will tolerate some rain but not squirting with a hose to clean them. Other than that, the Bafang units are pretty robust.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good insights PierreR and blcman. Bike would be for grocery shopping trips around town, no hills. Do you think a front hub kit would be a better idea for my use?









Geared Front Hub Motor Kit | Ebike Essentials


Ready to electrify your cycling experience? This geared front hub motor kit is the easiest way to turn your bike into an e-bike for faster and easier riding.




www.bafangusadirect.com


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

No hills, possibly but the front motor hubs change the feel of the bike quite a bit. The mid drive changes nothing.
Here will be your bigger problem. In less than a half mile you will be hooked and thinking beyond grocery shopping. An e bike greatly broadens you view of what you want to do. Don't regret your choice, a mid drive option is best for hills and lots of stop and go riding.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

PierreR said:


> No hills, possibly but the front motor hubs change the feel of the bike quite a bit. The mid drive changes nothing.
> Here will be your bigger problem. In less than a half mile you will be hooked and thinking beyond grocery shopping. An e bike greatly broadens you view of what you want to do. Don't regret your choice, a mid drive option is best for hills and lots of stop and go riding.


Not to worry, I already have 2 ebikes - both mid-drives!

PS: I was thinking of going with rack mount for the battery to even out the weight


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

the 02 is a great little motor and fairly light but still powerful, should get you up to 30mph fairly easily. I would get the largest capacity battery you can (within reason) because they do start to lose some charge over time.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"front motor hubs change the feel of the bike quite a bit"

Just curious as to how you have come to that conclusion? I have thousands of miles on front hub bikes and never noticed it changed the feel of the bike even a little bit. In fact for primarily road use, on drop bar bikes, I prefer it to mid drive.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My experience with front hub motor system, for several years, mirrored the above. IMO, after this experience and testing many other front hub systems, I think they are as good as or superior to any other system for road riding. Just have at least one good torque arm IMO. BTW, my daughter wanted an ebike to ride around her home in Las Vegas and I converted a cruiser for her. I'll be building another front for myself one of these days.


----------

